# Something other than a pen



## ssajn (Feb 23, 2015)

This is my latest project. Open segmented bowl. 8" diameter 6" high with over 400 pieces. Just finished ring #7. 9 more to go.


----------



## magpens (Feb 23, 2015)

Exacting, and beautiful work !  What woods are you using and do you alternate them randomly or in some systematic sequence ?


----------



## ssajn (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm using three woods on this one. Maple, cherry and walnut. Each row has 24 pieces. I'm using 2 maple, one cherry, and one walnut then repeating 6 times. The pattern will be a spiral.

The next bowl will be with 4 different woods. Maple, cherry, walnut and blood wood.


----------



## wob50 (Feb 23, 2015)

WOW looks great


----------



## magpens (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes, I can see the pattern now that you have told me :biggrin:  I suppose that most of the wood will be turned away.  What will be the eventual wall thickness of the bowl, approx. ?


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 23, 2015)

ssajn said:


> I'm using three woods on this one. Maple, cherry and walnut. Each row has 24 pieces. I'm using 2 maple, one cherry, and one walnut then repeating 6 times. The pattern will be a spiral.
> 
> The next bowl will be with 4 different woods. Maple, cherry, walnut and blood wood.




Sounds great. Be careful with the bloodwood. If it is true bloodwood it is a tough wood to glue securely because of the resin in it. If it is this fake bloodwood that woodcraft sells, go for it.  Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## wyone (Feb 23, 2015)

what kind of glue are you using?  I see the method, but wondered what you were using for the glue and clamping method.

Amazing amount of work!


----------



## wyone (Feb 23, 2015)

I am nervous for YOU to turn it.  LOL. I know I would be afraid one catch would destroy all of that amazing work.  But you obviously are more skilled than I am in turning.    I also think it would be an awesome turning if it was resin filled with like a blue or red and then turned.

I hate it that you people have me visualizing this stuff!  I need more time and money to try it now.    

I will be very anxiously waiting to see more of this project.  I think it is really a work of art


----------



## bobleibo (Feb 23, 2015)

I've made a few of these styles of vessels....it has a unique way of showing you just how much "pucker power" you possess when you turn it. 
Your method using your indexing wheel to set the pieces and glue them up got my attention. If you get a moment, can you give us a brief explanation? I use an indexing jig that is mounted on my bench, yours is really interesting. 
Can't wait to see the finished product~
Cheers
Bob


----------



## Bob Wemm (Feb 24, 2015)

Dave, that is extremely interesting, can't wait to see the finished piece.
Is the Segment length an optical illusion or is there a reason for them being so long???

Bob.


----------



## JimB (Feb 24, 2015)

I know I don't have the patience or the skill to do that. Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## ssajn (Feb 25, 2015)

The woods I'm using on this one are maple, cherry and walnut. 

Plan "A" is for the wall thickness to be 1/4". 

Segment length is 1" to allow for "adjusting" wall thickness and design as I go.

 I'm using Titebond 2. 

This morning I did turn the inside without incident. Tomorrow I'll put some more rings on. 9 more to go.

Here's a few more pics. I'll keep you posted as I progress.


----------



## ssajn (Mar 8, 2015)

*Here's an update.*

Still working on Plan "A"

I got the bowl turned without and problems. I used a bowl gouge then went to a Hunter tool. The Hunter tool worked best.

Here's a few of the latest pics. A little more reshaping and thinning. Walls are now about 3/8"

Next pictures will be after parting off and finishing the bottom.

"One more cut".


----------



## lwalper (Mar 8, 2015)

JimB said:


> I know I don't have the patience or the skill to do that. Can't wait to see the finished project.


 
Me too!!


----------



## bobleibo (Mar 8, 2015)

Those are some serious skills, very impressive.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Mar 9, 2015)

Looking good Dave, I love the spiral effect.

Thanks for sharing this with us.

Bob.


----------



## Marnat3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thats impressive! Nice!


----------

